# I want a cheap sulcata (EDIT - NO LONGER WANTED)



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jul 28, 2016)

I am in search for a cheap healthy sulcata 50$ is what I want to give.thank you if you have a healthy sulcata 4-6 month old please email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jul 28, 2016)

Im in northern Ga


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Starting a turtle and tortoise zoo Nathan? I've seen you ask for box turtles, Russians and now Sulcata's


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes I'm glad you've noticed


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sweet, can we see the set up?


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2016)

What difference does $10 one way or the other make for an animal that will live for decades and require many thousands of dollars to house and care for over those years?

You should be looking for the healthiest well started baby sulcata you can find and don't worry about whether its $50 or $100. If you get a dry started one and it dies after a few weeks, then what good did it do to save a few bucks?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> What difference does $10 one way or the other make for an animal that will live for decades and require many thousands of dollars to house and care for over those years?
> 
> You should be looking for the healthiest well started baby sulcata you can find and don't worry about whether its $50 or $100. If you get a dry started one and it dies after a few weeks, then what good did it do to save a few bucks?


Cuts into the profit margin.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Cuts into the profit margin.


Explain what you mean?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 29, 2016)

If you can get them cheap, you make more money when you resell them. I see it all the time.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Cuts into the profit margin.


Profit??? From the "zoo"???


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> If you can get them cheap, you make more money when you resell them. I see it all the time.


Ahhhh! I see!!!! So this is like a brokerage type of business... I don't like it, but i realize many people make a living out of it.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't think he is starting a real zoo. Maybe a personal collection. But I don't like the feel of it. As Tom said, the purchase price of these torts is almost inconsequential to the overall picture. Sets off red flags.

Think about it. I bought Nadine for $60. I spent $400 on her initial set up and items to take care of her.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> I don't think he is starting a real zoo. Maybe a personal collection. But I don't like the feel of it. As Tom said, the purchase price of these torts is almost inconsequential to the overall picture. Sets off red flags.


I know, Brian. I just wanted to make this sound ever so naive and innocent


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> If you can get them cheap, you make more money when you resell them. I see it all the time.



Ah. Ok. I didn't realize Nathan was a flipper. Makes more sense now.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 29, 2016)

Tom said:


> Ah. Ok. I didn't realize Nathan was a flipper. Makes more sense now.


Do I know it? No. Do I have a bad feeling? Yes. Especially after his snarky response to being asked.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Do I know it? No. Do I have a bad feeling? Yes. Especially after his snarky response to being asked.




I agree and that's why I asked those questions.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Flipper. 
or i'm Tidgy's uncle.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

"Flipper".... How much money can you make on buying then selling live animals??? Just seem like profit margin would very small, unless that was on large scale like a wholesale type operation


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 29, 2016)

Well for instance, you can buy 10 Sulcata's on Kingsnale for 400.00 bucks. Sell each for 100.00 pretty good profit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know...I was more under the impression that he is very young (personal details having been input incorrectly).

Wow...look at us, talking about Nathan as if he weren't in the room. Put our minds at ease, Nathan. Tell us a bit more about yourself.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 29, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know...I was more under the impression that he is very young (personal details having been input incorrectly).
> 
> Wow...look at us, talking about Nathan as if he weren't in the room. Put our minds at ease, Nathan. Tell us a bit more about yourself.


Oh! Yvonne, thank you for being a voice of reason here! The guys here were trying to teach me the business side of animal trade and we got carroed away. Please, forgive me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know...I was more under the impression that he is very young (personal details having been input incorrectly).
> 
> Wow...look at us, talking about Nathan as if he weren't in the room. Put our minds at ease, Nathan. Tell us a bit more about yourself.


Oooooohhhhh, Yvonne! 
How moderatorial.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 29, 2016)

He may be young, true, so $20 per turtle will buy him a Playstation. I'm sticking with my gut. Besides, profile says 26, don't it?


----------



## Eric Phillips (Jul 29, 2016)

Wasn't "flipper" a Dolphin?


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2016)

Eric Phillips said:


> Wasn't "flipper" a Dolphin?



HA! Now we know how old you are. Did you like Gentle Ben too?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Tom said:


> HA! Now we know how old you are. Did you like Gentle Ben too?


And Skippy.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 29, 2016)

I love flipper the dolphin.  Man, I want to see that movie again. So Nathan... are you going to defend yourself?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 29, 2016)

Grizzly Adams was the best


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Grizzly Adams was the best


No, he really wasn't.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> He may be young, true, so $20 per turtle will buy him a Playstation. I'm sticking with my gut. Besides, profile says 26, don't it?



Quite a few of our new members are "26." I think 1990 is just an easy number to type.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

My last cheap tortoise cost me over $2,400 to make well enough to sell for $200.
Beware of discount tortoises, Nathan.


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 30, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My last cheap tortoise cost me over $2,400 to make well enough to sell for $200.
> Beware of discount tortoises, Nathan.



Heh, I remember our "free" box turtle. Bad RTI at pet store in a hardware store.The supplier gave them credit, but they didn't want it to die. So it was free, but I bought antibiotics, syringes, saline, etc., right at the store. Cutting down stuff meant for cattle. I gave it injections, coddled it, brought it back to health. Turns out, the original problem was egg binding, likely from shipment w/o water, etc. She made it, was a great pet for years but had to fight the egg binding every year after that. It finally got her.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 30, 2016)

So Yvonne, how about locking this thread and you could maybe even lock this posters ISP address. A statement could be given to the poster to "come-clean" and provide explanations to the points and or accusations directed towards them? Just a thought …


----------



## surfergirl (Jul 30, 2016)

Its just like people buying dogs, they say they do not want to pay $500.00-1000.00 for a good bred dog they want. What?.... they must have never added up the cost of care of any animal if you provide them the adequate care over their lifetime. It will cost them more than that every year of their life depending on size of the dog. 

Being concerned about the purchase price of any animal you are planning to buy is like choking on a Nat when you just swallowed an Elephant.

just my 0 cents....


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Aug 3, 2016)

Guys im not selling these AMAZING animals.I am making my personal collection.I would never resell these animals.I am looking to help out the TSA.But i thank you all for being worried.Thank you


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 3, 2016)

Tom said:


> What difference does $10 one way or the other make for an animal that will live for decades and require many thousands of dollars to house and care for over those years?
> 
> You should be looking for the healthiest well started baby sulcata you can find and don't worry about whether its $50 or $100. If you get a dry started one and it dies after a few weeks, then what good did it do to save a few bucks?


Well, Jeeeze @Tom that is the same POV I have used when people ask about a 'starter tortoise' with the idea of getting a radiated later on. A $100 leopard is more fussy than a $1200 radiated. Over their lives the costs would be hard to distinguish. That free sulcatas are chocking rescues seems all the more ironic that anyone one would quibble over the price of one at all, on either side of the argument. HAhahahahahahaha, I'm bored and have to time out at work today, can't have to many short days or peers look at me sideways. Never mind me.


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Aug 4, 2016)

Guys i am getting paid on friday,but probably wont have the money until Saturday or sunday,but now im willing to pay full price.Flipper the dolphin LOL.Thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmm. 
It looks like I'm Tidgy's Uncle as well as her dad.
Well, this is Morocco.
I'm really, really sorry Nathan, good luck to you, but we'd still really like to see your set up to see if you've got a nice home (homes) for your collection. 
many members here can give excellent advice on how to make life as wonderful as possible for your new family member.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Aug 4, 2016)

Nathan Scott said:


> Guys i am getting paid on friday,but probably wont have the money until Saturday or sunday,but now im willing to pay full price.Flipper the dolphin LOL.Thank you



Go with a tortoise from one of the reputable breeders/members on this site. The extra few dollars will definitely be worth it, as you will not only get a healthy, professionally raised animal, but also peace of mind that any questions or concerns you have moving forward will be answered quickly and accurately!!!!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 4, 2016)

Nathan Scott said:


> Guys im not selling these AMAZING animals.I am making my personal collection.I would never resell these animals.I am looking to help out the TSA.But i thank you all for being worried.Thank you


Glad you had the courage to come back with your response. 
People on this forum just love those animals and have seen their share of "quick-dollar-making" brokers who don't care about the wellbeing of the animals they buy to resale. 
If you are truly looking to start your own collection then WELCOME to you! Just please remember that there's NOTHING cheap about raising a sulcata tortoise unless you happen to live in the sulcata natural habitat region. 
I live in Texas (warm climate) and keep the Redfooted (tropical species) Raising them from tiny hatchlings. After a while of counting "the hundreds" spent on all the equipment and supplies I stopped counting. 
It doesn't matter now! We love those babies and they get what they need. Period! No matter what it costs. 
Thinking that you can get a cheap hatchling and just have fun pet is very deceiving, because raising hatchlings has very rigorous demands to keep them alive and healthy. So many tortoise babies die in a hands of unaware keepers, who think spending the initial 1-2 hundred is all they need. I'd say if you really think you want to go ahead with it, please do your research first. Stick around this forum, talk to sulcata owners, be prepared. 
Anyway, again, welcome, and best of luck to you


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't need a sulcata anymore.i sold some of my property.so now I can't raise a sulcata .But from the money I made I have started to invest into better enclosures for my tortoises and my 1 turtle.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Aug 8, 2016)

are you trying to sell or give away your sulcata? also, try posting in the "for sale/adoptions" thread


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Aug 8, 2016)

No I was trying to get a sulcata I don't have one,sorry.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 8, 2016)

Nathan Scott said:


> I don't need a sulcata anymore.i sold some of my property.so now I can't raise a sulcata .But from the money I made I have started to invest into better enclosures for my tortoises and my 1 turtle.


Welcome to the forum.

Please post pic(s) of your tort.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Aug 8, 2016)

OOHHHHHH ! well i'm glad you are able to upgrade your current tortoise's enclosures ! (and turtle) we would LOVE to see pictures when youre done


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh ok I will gladly show you pics of it when done


----------

